# French Green Zones (again)



## spigot (May 15, 2018)

I managed to order a vignette off the official site, no mean feat for this ageing Luddite.

Had confirmation from the Frogs, my allotted category is 4, whether that’s good or bad, I’ve no idea.

They say the confirmation is being sent to the address on the V5, in the meantime I can use the message as proof.

Here in Albir, I found a techie place who downloaded & printed the bumph.

What I want to know now is, how do we find out what categories are allowed in certain areas & at what times. Don’t say local radio cos who the fcuk tunes in to local radio??.


----------



## carol (May 15, 2018)

Hi Mike, I've not heard of vignettes for France? Please enlighten me ...


----------



## TeamRienza (May 15, 2018)

I assume you mean the crit air sticker. Check this site for updates on each area of France as or before you pass through, although I haven’t heard of much disruption so far. People in Paris though are starting to be prosecuted for failure to display a proper sticker.

Paris Zone ZCR – Crit-Air.fr


Davy


----------



## bilbao camper (May 15, 2018)

The French dont seem to be rushing to buy them


----------



## spigot (May 16, 2018)

carol said:


> Hi Mike, I've not heard of vignettes for France? Please enlighten me ...



That’s what the Frogs call it, it’s a posh name for the the thing you stick in the windscreen.


----------



## witzend (May 16, 2018)

I,ve an app which notifies which zones are active and when for 5 countries free from google play green zones app 
Don,t order badge from app its how they make their money


----------



## jann (May 16, 2018)

It isn't worth not having one, doesn't cost much, doesn't need renewing


----------



## witzend (May 16, 2018)

jann said:


> It isn't worth not having one, doesn't cost much, doesn't need renewing



If you are thinking to stay oit of zones You never know when you,ll have to enter one like breakdown, doctor, vet, hospital, etc. And if they where actvated there only a narrow corridor down thru France to use


----------



## QFour (May 16, 2018)

Some of the zones have main routes passing through them. The email I had when I asked about how you found out if they were active or not suggested phoning the Mayors Offices along the chosen route and asking. I downloaded the App and nothing is active for months in advance.

I suppose when they decide to use private contractors to start checking stickers that you will suddenly find lots of places that have pollution problems who need extra cash.


----------



## GeoffL (May 17, 2018)

spigot said:


> [...]What I want to know now is, how do we find out what categories are allowed in certain areas & at what times. Don’t say local radio cos who the fcuk tunes in to local radio??.



If you have an Android or "i" phone, there is a free app that will give you the required information. The Android version is at Green-Zones - Apps on Google Play. However, you have to know which departments you're in and wish to transit. That said, we're nearing the end of our circumnavigation of France and, with the exception of some cities, haven't found an active zone yet. HTH, Geoff


----------



## jacquigem (May 17, 2018)

So if I have a sticker displayed can I go anywhere in France or are there restricions depending on which category you are ?


----------



## spigot (May 17, 2018)

Checking with my bank, I notice I’ve paid £3.81 (inc charges) to the French govt for that vignette thingy.

A darn sight cheaper than the €29.65 wanted by the crit-air app!!!


----------



## GeoffL (May 17, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> So if I have a sticker displayed can I go anywhere in France or are there restricions depending on which category you are ?



It depends on which number/colour you have. That said, my van is too old to qualify but that hasn't stopped us going everywhere we wanted to go.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 17, 2018)

> I downloaded the App and nothing is active for months in advance.



I understood that many of the zones are only activated a day in advance so you really need to check the route no earlier than the previous day.


----------



## jacquigem (May 18, 2018)

We are cat 5 with a grey sticker. Just driven through France via beziers through avignon verdun to Calais  .will have to see if we have broken any rules !!!!


----------



## jacquigem (May 18, 2018)

Just been looking at  website mentioned earlier in the thread , very informative although maybe still a little difficult to fully understand. Anyway we have been given cat 5 for our 2010 autotrail Mohawk on a fiat ducatto 2.3.cat 5 seems to be for older vehicles.  Have I got the right end of the stock here?


----------



## mark61 (May 18, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Just been looking at  website mentioned earlier in the thread , very informative although maybe still a little difficult to fully understand. Anyway we have been given cat 5 for our 2010 autotrail Mohawk on a fiat ducatto 2.3.cat 5 seems to be for older vehicles.  Have I got the right end of the stock here?



I think you right. 

https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/docs/tableaux_classement.pdf


https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/simulation


----------



## GeoffL (May 18, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Just been looking at  website mentioned earlier in the thread , very informative although maybe still a little difficult to fully understand. Anyway we have been given cat 5 for our 2010 autotrail Mohawk on a fiat ducatto 2.3.cat 5 seems to be for older vehicles.  Have I got the right end of the stock here?


It depends on both the (Euro category of the engine or the year of manufacture) and the max gross weight. I suspect that your Mohawk might well be over 3.5 tonnes MGW, which would give you a 'worse' Crit'Air number. For example, a motorhome with a Euro 4 engine would have Crit'Air 3 if under 3.5 tonnes MGW but Crit'Air 4 if over 3.5 tonnes.

FWIW, this is the reason why I can't get a Crit'Air sticker -- my van is 3850kg MGW. If it was under 3500kg, it would qualify for Crit'Air 4.

HTH, Geoff


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (May 21, 2018)

*Really simple*

I have just ordered my sticker and the process was really easy. c:


----------

